# New Log Cabin Beehive (4 - 10 Frame boxes)



## thatcrazybeeguy

NEW American made LOG CABIN BEEHIVE (NO BEES). 
You are buying the best looking and made beehive on the market today. 
You will get Assembled by the Amish your Screen bottom board, Inner top, and the great looking Roof top. 
NOT ASSEMBLED (2 medium 10 frame boxes with frame, & 2 deep 10 frame boxes with frames). You will also get 20 Medium wax coated plastic Pierce foundations, and 20 Deep wax coated plastic Pierce foundations.

Price for this is $325.00 Plus Shipping

Fully assembled for only $375.00 Plus Shipping (You can also pick this up).

Please take a look at my app: thatcrazybeeguy.appsme.com to see the hive.

Hive is made with no handles to make a better beehive for the bees. Not to worry you can carry the hive from the ends sticking out from the hive boxes. Why is that better? Because it just made 16 areas of your new hive not have cold and hot spots for the bees.
Buy yours today before they are all sold out. Copy and paste the following link to see this great looking beehive.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7&set=a.1442038709017.43723.1774583620&type=3

If you have any questions please feel free to ask me. I have more supplies in stock now.

Thank you for taking your time to read my post.


----------



## johnbeejohn

do these boxes help make more honey?? ......


----------



## thatcrazybeeguy

Boxes do not help make the honey only bees in any given hive make honey more from some then others. So I can't tell you that it will or will not help make more honey. I know using a hive entrance reducer allows more of the guard bees to work the hive and that might make more honey in a hive. The same would be true if the bees trying to keep the hive cool or warm are now working the hive not the handle areas on a hive.
Thank you for your question and have a great time with your bees. I hope your proactive and take care of them.
Jim


----------

